# Antique Military Books



## heavy reader (23 Oct 2007)

I've posted a listing of Antique Military Books in the Buy and Sell forum.  Thought it may be of interest to this newsgroup.

The title is "Antique Military Books (and More) for SALE"

UBIQUE!


----------

